# Age Groups on PC



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm seventeen. 
According to this poll(well, sort of) and the other age poll, people in their twenties comprise the largest portion of PC members.
...just putting that out there :mellow:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> I'm seventeen.
> According to this poll(well, sort of) and the other age poll, people in their twenties comprise the largest portion of PC members.
> ...just putting that out there :mellow:


It's to be expected, I suppose. Most forums are probably full of people in their twenties. Teenagers usually make up a large part of the membership of Internet forums as well, although I would say that there are forums more popular with teenagers and forums that are more popular with people in their twenties. This forum seems to be popular with both.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to be 18 in February


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know why, but for some reason I didn't think there would be as many 17-20 year olds...mostly the younger age. Boy, I was wrong! lol


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I just turned 21....again. :mellow:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*clicks the 26-30 box* >____<
.....statistically (by the looks of it) I'm slowly getting closer to the age of either death or being less interested in the internet forums.... I hope it's the latter. Wait what am I saying? :S


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm 41+ years old.:tongue:


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Under 16 I've been told I'm mature for my age though roud:


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I'm an "old woman" of thirty eight.*:dry:


----------

